

Git Workflow for Agile Teams - matthewking
http://reinh.com/blog/2009/03/02/a-git-workflow-for-agile-teams.html

======
windsurfer
I'm still learning about Git and source control in general, and I love hearing
about various workflows.

And running tests before commit? Why not commit, run tests, then commit again?
Do you really want to risk losing the work you just did because of a silly
mistake (like piping something into a crucial file)?

~~~
mrduncan
If you're going to commit, run tests, and then commit again, I don't see a
problem with it as long as you use git-rebase to squash those two commits
together before you push them. The goal should always be to have the code in
your main repository passing all tests at all times.

I've personally never worked this way, I don't commit until all tests are
passing and I can't think of any time where I've ran into issues with this
process. To each his own.

~~~
johnm
The "test first" extreministas write a test, write code to make that test
pass, make it green, then commit. Lather, rinse, repeat. So the window for
loss is exactly the work done for one small step of improvement.

I concur that it's nicest to then squash all of those tiny steps into a single
feature/bug-fix chunk.

